

Wikileaks Secret Dreams - Jach
http://cryptome.org/0003/wikileaks-dreams.htm

======
kaerast
Cryptome and Wikileaks fell out a while back over a pretty big disagreement.
You should take anything that either of them say about each other with a pinch
of salt. That said, Cryptome do have a very good point here.

